# تعرف عن الكلية الصناعي



## فتنة الروح (12 سبتمبر 2008)

جهاز الكلية الصناعية


فيزيولوجيا الكلية:
الكلية في الجسم عضو شبيه بثمرة الفاصولياء لونة بني مائل للحمرة ، يبلغ طولها حوالي 12سم تكون الكلية اليسري عادة أطول من الكلية اليمني
تقع الكليتان علي الجدار الخلفي للتجويف البطني علي جانبي العمود الفقري تحت الحجاب الحاجز و يقوم الضلعان الأخيران في القفص الصدري بحماية الوجه الخلفي لكل كلية .
وتزن كل كلية حوالي 150جراما ويبلغ طولها 10سم وعرضها 5سم وسمكها 2.5سم ويدخل الكلية ويخرج منها أوعية دموية كبيرة وتستقبل كل كلية الدم من الشريان الكلوي الذي يفرع من الأورطي وبعد دخوله إلى الكلية يتفرع إلى فروع عديدة ثم إلى الشعيرات دموية ثم تتجمع الشعيرات لتكون الوريد الكلوي الذي يحمل الدم إلى خارج الكلية حيث يلتقي ليصب في الوريد الأجوف السفلي الذي يصب بدوره في القلب ، ان الدم يتدفق في الشريان الكلوي بمعدل لتر واحد في الدقيقة حتى يتم تنقية جميع الدم الموجود في الجسم .



لمحة عن غسيل الكلى:
اكتشفت الأسس العلمية لتنقية الشوائب عبر حجاب شبه حاجز (الديلزة) عام 1854، غير أن الاستخدام الفني للتنقية الدموية لعلاج القصور الكلوي الحاد لم يتم إلا في عام 1948 حيث بدأ متزامناً في هولندا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
أما تطبيق التنقية الدموية الدورية كعلاج معاوض للقصور الكلوي المزمن فكان عام 1960 بعد تطوير استخدام المأخذ الوعائي، وأدى تطوير هذا المأخذ واستخدام الناسور الشرياني الوريدي عام 1972 إلى الزيادة المضطردة والسريعة للعلاج بالتنقية الدموية، وقد ساهم استخدام هرمون مكون الحمر والكالسيترول والأدوية الفعالة الخافضة لارتفاع ضغط الدم في تحسين نتائج هذا الشكل من العلاج المعاوض للقصور الكلوي النهائي.

خصائص أجهزة الكلى الصناعية المثالية:

1- يجب أن تكون ذات كفاءة عالية من التخلص من الفضلات النتروجينية والمواد السامة لاأخرى الناتجة من عمليات التمثيل الغذائي، وكذلك أي تركيزات أعلى من الحد المطلوب من المكونات الأيونية للبلازما.
2- يجب أن تكون ذات كفاءة عالية من التخلص من كمية الماء الزائد عن حاجة الجسم سواء عن طريق استخدام محلول الديلزة ذي تركيز أسموزي عالي، أو عن طريق فرق الضغط الاستاتيكي عبر أغشية الديلزة.
3- يجب أن تكون مبادلات الديلزة ذات حجم داخلي صغير لاستيعاب الدم حتى يتسنى استخدام جزء محدود من دم المريض أثناء بدء تشغيل الجهاز.
4- يجب أن تكون المقاومة الهدروليكية لسريان الدم ذات قيمة منخفضة بما يمكن أن يسمح باستخدام فرق الضغط الطبيعي بين الطرف الشرياني والطرف الوريدي لدفع الدم خلال مبادل الديلزة.
5- يجب أن يكون الجزء الخاص بمبادل الديلزة سابق التجميع والتعبئة والتعقيم وسعره اقتصادي بالدرجة التي تمكن من استعماله مرة واحدة.
6- يجب أـن تكون المواد المستخدمة في التصنيع من النوع الطبي المتميز بعدم سميته وعدم وجود أي تفاعلات مع الدم أو تأثير يؤدي الى موت الكرات الحمراء.
7- يجب أن تتميز الأجهزة بالأمان وتكرارية كفاءة التشغيل وإمكانية الاعتماد على مستوى الأداء وسهولة التشغيل.
8- يجب أن تتميز الأجهزة بكونها اقتصادية في التشغيل والصيانة.

طريقة عمل الكليتين:
يحمل الإنسان كليتين Kidneys تقع كل واحدة على الجنب خلف البطن تحتالحجاب الذي يفصل ما بين الصدر والبطن، لونهما أحمر بني، وشكلهما يشبه حبةالفاصوليا. يبلغ طول كل كلية حوالي 10 سم وعرضها 5 سم ويقارب سمكها 1.5 سم. الوظيفةالأساسية للكلية هي تصفية الدم وطرح المواد الكيمياوية الزائدة والسموم وبعضالأملاح المعدنية والماء وهذا بفضل تركيبتها المعقدة التي تحتوي على مئات الآلاف منالوحدات التشريحية و الوظيفية التي تسمى بالنفرون Nephron التي تضمن هذه الوظيفةالحيوية ، أي تصفية وتكوين البول الذي تفرزه عبر قنوات إلى الحويضة ثم عبرالحالبين Ureters إلى المثانة Bladder ثم عبرالإحليل Urethra إلى خارج الجسم.
يتكون النفرونمن تركيب قمعي الشكل يسمى محفظة بومان Bowman's Capsule التي يتم فيها إمتصاصالمواد النافعة من الدم كالكلوكوز و الأحماض الأمينية و الفيتامينات و الهرمونات
. تتمركز بداخل المحفظة شبكة كثيفة من الأوعية الدموية الشعرية تسمى بالكبيبة Glomeruluar ومن ثم يستمر بالأنحناء عدة إنحناءات بأتجاه الأسفل حتى يصب فيالنبيب الجامع Collecting Tubule الذي يقوم بجمع البول المترشح من الدم ليصب في حوضالكلية ومن ثم إلى الحالبين و المثانة فيما بعد . 
يدخل الدم الكلية عن طريقالشريان الكلوي Renal Artery حيث تتم تصفيته من الفضلات النيتروجينية و الأملاحالزائدة و الماء ليخرج بعدها نقياً منها بواسطة الوريد الكلوي Renal Vein الذييلتقي بالوريد الأجوف الأسفل الذي يحمل الدم إلى القلب ضمن الدورة الدموية.

الاضطرابات التي تؤثر على وظيفة الكلية:
عندما تضطرب هذه الوظيفة يصبح الدم يمرعلى الكلية دون أن يصفى ، فيحمل معههذه المواد الفاسدة إلى الأنسجة التي تتأثر شيئا فشيئا حتى تصبح مريضة. يمكن تقييموظيفة الكلية إن كانت سليمة أم لا بفضل التحاليل الدموية والبولية والأشعة وغيرها. 
إن أكثر الأسباب التي تضر بوظيفة الكلية هي الأمراض المعدية ، التسممات ، وجودالحصى ، الأورام ، التهاب الكلية ووحداتها، إتلاف الأوعية الدموية على مستوى الكلية . 
يمكن أن تصاب الكلية أو الكليتين في آن واحد بعدد من الأمراض منهاالالتهاب الحاد أحيانا أو المزمن أحياناوالذي يحتاج إلى التشخيص الباكر والمعالجة السريعة حتى لا يتطور إلى تدمير شامل لكلالوحدات وظهور العجز الكلوي.



جهاز غسيل الكلى:يلجأ مرضى القصر الكلوي لطريقة الغسيل الكلوي Kidney Dialysis أو ما يصطلح عليه بالديلزة الدموية Haemodialysis باستخدام منظومة متخصصةيشابه عملها عمل الكلية الطبيعية .
تقوم هذه المنظومة بتصفية الدم الداخل للجهازعن طريق الشريان Artery و من ثم يعود إلى الجسم ، بعد تنقيته ، عن طريق الوريد Vein.

تتالف منظومة الديلزة الدموية Haemodialysis System من عدة وحدات متخصصة. أهم هذه الوحدات هو المنقيDialyzerحيث تتم من خلاله عملية الديلزة وفق مبدأعلمي معروف هو مبدأ ظاهرة الإنتشار Diffusion و هو عملية انتقال الجزيئات منالمحلول الأكثر تركيزا الى المحلول الأقل تركيزا فتتم عملية انتقال الفضلات والمواد الضارة الأخرى من دم المريض إلى محلول الديلزة Dialysate عبر هذا المنقى:الذى هو عبارة عن غشاء إختياري النفاذية Semi-permeable Membrane يسمح بمرورالمواد النافعة كالأملاح والكلوكوز والأيونات والماء بينما يمنع مررور الموادالنيتروجينية الضارة و كريات الدم و البروتينات . من هنا جاءت صفة اختياريالنفاذية لهذا الغشاء . 



أنواع المنقيات:
1- المنقي الملف coil:
وهي تسمى ملف كولف الثنائي ويتكون من أنبوبتين من السيلوفان محيط كل منها 9سم وطولها10.8 م يتم وضعها مفلطحة على شبكة من النايلون وتطبق في شكل ملف ويوضع هذا الملف في عبوة من البلاستيا الجامد مفتوحة من الناحيتين وعادة ما يوضع هذا الملف في خزان من محلول الديلزة حيث يضخ المحلول صعوداً من خلال الملف بينما يسير الدم في داخل أنابيب السلوفان فيحدث سريان متعامد ويتم انتقال المطلوب التخلص من ناحية الدم الى ناحية محلول الديلزة.

2- المنقي المسطح arallel Plate Dialyzer
يتكون هذا المبادل من ألواح من مادة الايبوكس يتم تخليق قنوات طولية دقيقة يوضع بها بين كل أثنين منها طبقة من أغشية السيلوفان أو الكبروفان، ويتم تركيب موزعات في كل ناحية لدخول وخروج كل من الدم ومحلول الديلزة بحيث يتقابلا عبر الغشاء من السيلوفان أو الكيبروفان.
هذا النوع كان واسع الاستعمال قبل تصنيع الأنواع التي تستخدم مرة واحدة.
وهذا النوع منخفض في تكاليف التشغيل في الدول النامية حيث تكلفة العمالة موحدة، ولكنه يستدعي مستوى عال من الدقة أثناء التركيب.


3- المنقي الشعري : Hollow fiber Dialyzer
وهو النوع الأكثر إستخداماً فيعميات الغسيل الدموي و يتكون من أكثر من 3000 أنبوبة دقيقة ذات قطر صغير جدا جداجدا يكاد يكون 1/1000 و هو شبه نفاذ. يوجد فى هذا المنقى 4 فتحات اثنين مدخل واثنين مخرج حيث يوجد اثنان لدخول و خروج الدم و اثنان لدخول و خروج محلول الديلزةبحيث يكون اتجاه حركة الدم بعكس اتجاه حركة المحلول فى المنقى لكى يتم التبادلبسهولة. وبموجب إختلاف تراكيز المواد عبر طرفي غشاء المنقي 




طريقة التخلص من الفضلات في الدم:
على سبيل المثال إذا أردنا التخلص من أملاح اليوريا الموجودة فى الدم. نجعلتركيز هذه الأملاح فى محلول الديلزة يساوى صفر لذلك عند مرور الدم داخل المنقي عبرالغشاء شبة نفاذ فى نفس الوقت الذى يمر فيه المحلول بعكس الاتجاه فيتم إنتقالالأملاح من الدم الى المحلول . اما بالنسبة لنتقال الماء عبر الغشاء الشبه نفاذفيتم وفق مبدأ أختلاف الضغط الاسموزي Pressure Gradient عبر طرفي المنقي ، أي بينالدم و محلول الديلزة ومما سيؤثر بشكل فعال على عملية الترشيح Ultrafiltration وهكذا تتم تصفية دم المريض وإعادته مرة ثانية للجسم.
أن عملية الديلزةالدموية تتم عن طريق إدخال قسطرة في الشريان تنقل الدم إلى المنقي الذي يكون موصلبجهاز يعمل لضخ الدم من الجسم ليقوم بتنقيته وضخه إلى الجسم مرة أخرى. عن طرقالوريد . وهي عملية تستغرق في الجلسة الواحدة ما بين 3-5 ساعات تعتمد على وزنالإنسان ونسبة الفشل الكلوي ونسبة السموم المطلوب تخليصها حيث قد يحتاج المريض إلىزيارة وحدة الغسيل الدموي 2-3 مرات أسبوعياً لهذا الغرض.





المضخات:
إنمنظومة الغسيل الدموي تتألف ايضاً من مضخات متخصصة Pump تختلف في تصميمها بأختلافالوظيفة التي تقوم بها.
فمثلاً مضخات الدم Blood Pumps تعمل على سحب الدم منالمريض ثم تضخه الى المنظومة ليمر عبر المنقى ليتم تنقية الدم من المواد الضارة ثميعود الدم بعد تنقيته الى المريض. و يتم سحب الدم من المريض عن طريق وصلةالشريان ويعود عن طريق وصلة الوريد. يتم تزويد كل مضخة من هذه المضخات بعدد منوسائل التحكم و الأمان كالصمامات Valves وعدادات لقياس ضغط الدم الخارج و الداخللجسم المريضحيث يجب أن تجري العملية تحت ضغط دم محددلتنظيم عملية جريان الدم خلال المنظومة من دون تعريض حياة المريض لأي خطر. وفيحالة حصول أي خلل في عمل هذه الوحدات يتم إرسال إشارة إنذار Alarm لإتخاذ أجراءمناسب لحماية المريض.


مضخة الإمداد Proportioning Pump
والتي توجد أسفلالخزان الرئيسى و تقوم بوظيفتان الأولى هى تقليب مكونات محلول الديلزة وخلطها وفقنسبة محددة (35 : 1 / ماء : باقي المكونات) أما الوظيفة الثانية فهى إمداد الإناءالذي تتم فيه عملية الديلزة بالمحلول. 
كما يوجد فى الوصلة ما بين هذه المضخة والخزان جهاز لقياس سرعة جريان المحلول Flowmeter . 
إضافة لتلك المضخةهنالك مضخة لتصريف المحلول الملوث ( بعد التنقية)و توجد أسفل الخزانالرئيسى .
وهنالك العديد من الوحدات المسؤولة عن فحص درجة حرارة محلول الديلزةوتركيزه وذلك قبل إجراء عملية الديلزة .
حيث يتم استخدام الثرميستور Thermistor لقياس درجة حرارة المحلول والتي يجب ان تكون محددة ( 37 - 42°) وفق درجة حرارةالجسم. في حالة إنخفاض درجة حرارة المحلول عن المعدل الطبيعي يتم سحبه وتمريرهعلى سخان Heater ليرفع حرارته إلى الدرجة المطلوبة.
أما بالنسبة لتركيزالمحلول فيتم قياسه بواسطة خلية الكتروكيميائيةلتحديد نسبةمكونات المحلول وتحليل الألكترونات الزائدة لتتحول الى إشارة كهربائية يمكن قياسها.

بعض المشاكل التي قد تحدث أثناء عملية الغسيل:
من المشاكل المهمة التي قد تحصل خلال عملية الديلزة هي مشكلة تسرب الدم Blood Leak والتي من الممكن التنبه لها وكشفها عن طريق الإستفادة من تقنيةالكتروضوئية Photoelectric Technique 
بأستخدام مصدر ضوئي صغير أو LED مع عدسةلامة تستقبل الأشعة الضوية الصادرة من المصدربأتجاه المحلول الشفاف الذي يجب أنيسمح بمرور الضوء من خلاله في حالة عدم وجود أي تسريب للدم. أما عندما يحدثتسريب للدم فى المحلول فانه يتغير لونه الشفاف وبالتالى يحجب الضوء عن العدسة فترسلاشارة لدائرة الإنذار. 
كما إن هنالك مشكلة خطيرة أخرى هي مشكلة وجود فقاعاتالهواء Air Bubbles داخل الأنابيب الناقلة للدم ( المنقى ) الداخل إلى جسم المريض . حيث يتم الإستفادة هذه المرة من تقنية الأمواج فوق الصوتية Ultrasonic Technique لكشف هذه الفقاعات قبل مرورها إلى داخل جسم المريض مما سيشكل خطراً على حياته.

الموضوع منقول


----------



## fares1234 (1 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على نقل الموضوع الموضوع ذات أهمية


----------



## مهندسة جادة (1 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية 
شكرا


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (2 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع مميز
*مشكوووووووووووووورين
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكريا يا فتنة الروح بصراحة انت فتنة العقل مو الروح على المعلومات الشيقة والممتعة و عندي سؤال اذا ممكن 
على ما اعرف انه توجد ثلاثة انواع من غسيل الكلى ممكن توضيح بسيط لهذه الانواع و متى يستخدم كل واحد
و في الاخير تقبلي تحياتي و شكرامرة ثانية


----------



## makmedical (27 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورة على الموضوع المفيد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## النجوم اللامعة (11 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## motikh (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## 3mar84 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير على الموضوع الجميل الخفيف والمفيد..

لكن قد تحتاج إلى إعادة تحرير النص لان في بعض الملاحظات في الطباعة.. ويعطيك العافية..


----------



## mohabd28eg (22 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكي الله كل خير

علي هذة المعلومات القيمة

لو حضرتك 

تحبي تعرفي اي شئ

عن الأجهزة التي تعمل في هذا المجال

وكيفية صيانتها

وكتالوجات التشغيل والصيانة الخاصة يها

الحمد لله متوفرة

افادكم الله 

مرة ثانية علي هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## alaaroi1 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورة جدا على المجهود ,,,


----------

